# Hmmm...How to lose your best friend



## Pappy (May 27, 2013)

Look, Tonto...over the hills there....Indians from the east, Indians from the west, Indians from the north and Indians from the south. What shall we do now Tonto?

What you mean we Paleface?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 27, 2013)

Speaking of TV Indians ... the famous Ed Ames / Johnny Carson clip, where Ed teaches Johnny how to throw a tomahawk ...


----------



## Pappy (May 27, 2013)

I remember that episode on Johnny. We laughed ourselves silly. Johnny was the best.


----------



## SifuPhil (May 27, 2013)

Pappy said:


> I remember that episode on Johnny. We laughed ourselves silly. Johnny was the best.



He was - I don't care WHAT the press says about all the Lenos and such - Johnny was and still is The King.

Every time I find myself on YouTube doing something, whether for relaxation or work, I always find a few minutes to stop and watch some of his classic clips.


----------

